# How do these rock look?



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked these up today, they range between 30-40lbs, decent size to them, I have a concern about one of them, I will post a picture of all three to show you how they look, then a close-up of what I am concerned about, and see if anyone can tell me if it is ok to put in an aquarium or not. I just finished washing them so they are still a bit wet.

Here are all three:


Here is the close-up of my concern:


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think of that, if it is some kind of mineral in the rock or what it may be, it is sparkly which kind of shows up on the picture, and almost seems like tiny crystals in some spots.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks to me like a little quartz that got trapped in the rock as it formed. I would think it's ok, unless it looks rusty or metallic.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've heard a decent way to test is put vinegar on the rock and see if it reacts...


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

For africans it wouldn't really matter if it reacts - if it does, great, if it doesn't it won't hurt anything. In terms of these rocks, I can't tell from the photos - could be quartz, could be metal - the lighting is odd. It should be clear in person though. If it's metal, I'd worry. Quarts is fine though. (BTW, most likely it's quartz.)


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't see any metal or anything that looks metallic, just crystalline. I wasn't too worried about it, just slightly and thought I would get others input before they get put into the aquarium. Thank you for that, now figuring out the timing on when to put them in as the tank is still cycling, I don't want to throw off the cycle or stall it, I have also read that putting them in right after the cycle finishes can throw it into a mini cycle, any truth to that?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

It would only affect the cycle if there is anything decaying in the rocks.. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

I would add to what skurj said that if there's anything decaying OR if you cleaned it with something antibiological (like chlorine or vinegar) that unless you thoroughly removed those you could set back your cycle. The recommendation for that is to just let the rock soak in plain water with a little dechlorinator in it for a day or two.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just put them in a tote full of water and scrubbed them real good, I had to use the hose to blow some of the dirt out of the holes because I couldn't get it all out very well just sitting in a tub of water, they aren't perfect but I didn't go easy on them either. I had thought about letting them sit in a bucket of water with some prime added anyways. I still may since they are just sitting off to the side atm.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

You're fine, I have nearly the exact same thing in my breeder tanks. Mine are much more cavernous though (fry love it). I got them in a stream in the black hills. Dried them a few weeks and them scrubbed them. No problems in over a year.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like how they turned out, here's some quick shots of them in the tank. Nevermind the clutter, that's all my seed items from another tank for cycling, everything will be out of the middle and that will be all open, the close-ups were taken after the rocks got put in so they are a bit cloudy. I haven't decided on anything for the background yet, I kind of wanted to leave it be and let the red wall be the background but all the equipment is getting in the way and it isn't very attractive.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks like a nice big tank.

I think you went a bit overboard on the sand. I like to fill it to the tank trim.

Since you're already cycling the tank it would be difficult to paint the background. Look into felt as an option. The backgrounds that come on a roll have a wicked glare.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea I did, I am re-doing a 30l tank and I am taking the gravel out of it, I will pull some sand out of this tank and use that for the substrate in the 30l, that will help get some of it out.


----------



## upestfor (Jul 25, 2014)

Its look like white tank.it having sharp corners and it must be over the level of the sand.


----------

